# Aereo app finally arrives on Android, Wheres Stream support for Android



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wheres TIVO Stream support for ANDROID. STREAM is older than dirt compared to AEREO and their long delayed ANDROID APP is now out. When are we getting ANDROID support for TIVO Stream. I'll get a STREAM, I want a STREAM yet alias until there is ANDROID support I'm not dropping that dime.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/22/aereo-android-app/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Aereo launched Feb 14th 2012, the TiVo Stream didn't come out until September 6th 2012. Based on that metric TiVo still has 7 months to go before their Android app has taken longer then Aereo's.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan is correct - but to answer your question:

It has been delayed again and is scheduled to be delivered in early 2014. Now you know as much as the rest of us.

My question is: Why does development take so long for the Android platform? I know that TiVo used an apple based security mechanism, but if I believe modern Android devices have been capable of that protocol for a while. 

Even Aereo took an inordinate amount of time to port to Android. I have to ask what creates so much difficulty delivering for the Android platform.

Is CGI writing it? 500 million lines of code does take a while to sling!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The current TiVo implementation uses encrypted HLS, which is suppose to be supported on Android 4.0+ but from what I've read their HLS implementation is broken...

http://www.jwplayer.com/blog/the-pain-of-live-streaming-on-android/

Although that blog post only mentions up to 4.1, maybe they fixed all the problems in 4.2 and that's why the Aereo app requires 4.2+?

Edit another link explaining why streaming video is a PITA on Android...

http://videomind.ooyala.com/blog/why-mobile-video-still-major-pain


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Well that seems pretty clear...

Seems like TiVo has been waiting on Android to support HLS and it hasn't come.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From what I can find 4.2 does an OK job at supporting HLS. However there are apparently still some problems with seeking, so that may be messing them up.


----------

